# "Strict Nat"



## markcoker (Apr 5, 2010)

I have open ports for Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. These ports are 1500,3005,3101,27000:27050,28960:28964 ive got them both udp&tcp even though no requided, but the game still stats "Strict Nat". 

Ive tried allowing all ports, still no success. Any idea's? is there a better way to do this?

Im running Freebsd 5.4 & PF


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2010)

You need to forward all ports (tcp and udp) between 28960 and 29000.


----------



## markcoker (Apr 6, 2010)

```
myservices="{ 28960:29000 }"
rdr on $ext_if proto {udp, tcp} from any to any port $myservices -> 192.168.1.199


pass in on $ext_if proto {udp, tcp} from any to any port $myservices keep state
```
should do the trick? ill have a look now


----------



## markcoker (Apr 6, 2010)

still strict. do i need 1500,3005,3101,27000:27050 as well?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2010)

Install and configure net/miniupnpd

http://www.twm-kd.com/games/call-of-duty-modern-warfare-2-strict-nat-problems/


----------



## markcoker (Apr 8, 2010)

still not working, but unsure of the setup needed i added the lines the install tells me to add to pf.conf.


----------

